# Исправление осанки



## Андрей П. (27 Май 2007)

Здравствуйте!

Мне 24 года, надеюсь исправить фигуру, которую после детского рахита ещё и портил годами. Ничего не болит, но делают замечания по поводу живота. В последнее время немного подкачался, стало чуть лучше. Может ли бодибилдинг помочь или только в определенных рамках? На какие упражнения стоит обратить внимание? 
Говорят, помогает йога, насколько мне это целесообразно?
Сейчас работаю в Пекине и в Москве буду нескоро и ненадолго. Поэтому,  посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что я могу делать самостоятельно. 

Надеюсь на помощь. 

П.С. На фотке, где в фас, все нормально. Просто чуть наклонился в момент съемки.
Медкомиссии ничего особенного в моей осанке не находили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2007)

> ...делают замечания по поводу живота. В последнее время немного подкачался, стало чуть лучше. ... посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что я могу делать самостоятельно.


Продолжать качать живот.


----------



## Андрей П. (28 Май 2007)

Понял. Спасибо!


----------

